# Photographic creativity in the field



## Overread (Jul 17, 2008)

Let me take 11 mins of you time to show you some works by photojournalists in their respective fields - and give them a moment to tell you their thoughts

Aurora Photos Visual Storytelling - Multimedia - Jump

Well worth seeing for all fields of photographer- from people to landscape to wildlife.

Warning - one section does show images of deformed (birth defects) children which some might find distressing (nothing you would not see on the news but still there.)


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 17, 2008)

That's really cool.  Some v. interesting shots in there.


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 19, 2008)

Now I do like some of those shots; especially the animal ones (LOVE the elephant walking forward through the fabric). Not keen on the deformed people, though. You see enough of that on the news and it just makes me sad.

But some of those action shots were wow, too! Those photographers certainly have got out and about quite a bit. Beats shots of my sister's back yard.


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 24, 2008)

I hope it's okay to use this thread... I didn't feel starting a new one would be appropriate, since the sites fit in here. Anyway, here are some more inspiring images, this time HDRs:


35 Fantastic HDR Pictures | Monday Inspiration | Smashing Magazine

Photos by Maciek Duczynski - photo.net


----------



## ktabic (Jul 25, 2008)

Some stunning photos there. Always an inspiration to see others


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 30, 2008)

I thought I'd add this here. From the BBC website, some of the Wildlife Photographs of the Year, including the winner:

BBC NEWS | In pictures : Wildlife Photographer of the Year, Snowstorm leopard


----------



## Wybren (Oct 30, 2008)

WOW!! They are amazing, that one with the snake and the frog? is really wild!! Thanks Hoopy!


----------



## Overread (Oct 30, 2008)

one day = sigh = one day 

till then its great work - must say I like the last one - Battle of the Eagles! Definatly a snowy theme running through them


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, I think the eagles were my personal favourite.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow! Those were great. The one with the tree frog and snake was amazing!!

Thanks for posting those Hoopy!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 31, 2008)

No problems.

And I come bearing more, this time with the theme of water. Definitely loving the Arts and Culture section on BBC website at the moment:

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Audio Slideshow: Photos compete for the Prix Pictet


----------



## Overread (Oct 31, 2008)

some powerfull images in there!
Must say though - its the second image for me (scifi fan much )!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 1, 2009)

I thought I'd add this here -- it's technically an article arguing for a new name to classify a certain type of cloud, but the pictures of said clouds are...wild. Part of me still wants to say "that...that's photoshopped", despite being apparently real clouds.

BBC - Today


----------



## Pyan (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow! Not so much wild, as downright scary, Hoops - especially the second one, with the low sunlight on it. Looks like a giant devil-bat stooping over the town....


----------



## Lenny (Jun 1, 2009)

I have to agree with you, Hoops - it definitely looks Photoshopped. I think it's something you've got to see to believe.

Until then, however real they are, I'll think that they're (rather nice) photos from the last Doctor Who episodes with the Sontarans.


----------



## katiafish (Jun 1, 2009)

Errm yeah, definitely color corrected, the shape is natural, but some curves on top to make it all a bit "dramatic" and then saturation pushed pretty hard.


----------



## Overread (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree - at first I thought they were HDR shots, however there are some big overexposed areas in some - I suspect that they used a tonemapping program or single photo HDR (same as tonemapping in this case, but HDR is a popular term) first - then curves followed by a saturation boost. 
Its most likley showing the shape of the clouds a lot more than we might normaly see in the daytime.


----------



## katiafish (Jun 1, 2009)

Depends if the images are digital which lets presume they are, in that case they have just pulled the contrast in Camera Raw (assuming this is the softwear they are using, to process the images directly to Photoshop, otherwise it would be Capture One) creating those tonal "holes". And then added curves and saturation


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 1, 2009)

Cloud Appreciation Society,that made me laugh! 
And that has to be fake!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm back to post something similar to what I've posted before...it's the Wildlife Photographer Award again (doesn't time go fast) and I have to say, this year's winner...Wow. Just wow. A spectacular photograph. 

BBC - Earth News - Leaping wolf snatches photo prize

There're links in the right hand corner to previous year's winners, too, take a look at them.


----------



## Tillane (Oct 22, 2009)

Was about to post that.  Darn.

Love the "respect" photo of the fox/cat.  Fabulous.


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 22, 2009)

I meant to post this link the other day (Monday), but forgot this thread was available; better late than never:
BBC NEWS | In Pictures | In pictures: Landscape photo of the year 2009​


----------



## Culhwch (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow. Some of those are just breathtaking. That very first one looks perfect for the cover of an epic fantasy - just pop a castle off in the background and a little figure in the foreground conjuring blue flames...


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 22, 2009)

And some of them (well, most of them) _do_ have an air of unreality about them, so that a fantasy castle or alien space shuttle would not look too out of place.


----------



## Overread (Oct 23, 2009)

Interestingly the method he used (an infra red beam setup linked to the camera's shutter) has made some question if he did actually "take" the shot itself - since he was not there himself to actually press the shutter button.
Myself however, I feel that he did take the shot - he positioned the camera, beam and studied the animals movements over a long period of time - the shot was no fluck but the result of a lot of planning - and chances are had he tried ot get the shot with himself there he would only have seen lots of snow


----------

